# Coral ID please



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Can u guys ID this coral? Is in the seahorse tank and has grown already too but i would like to know what it is and maybe buy more


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its a blue gorgonian if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> Its a blue gorgonian if I'm not mistaken


Doesn't really look blue  lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

maybe your color blind lol 
Definetly a gorgonian,some are grey maybe your light is casting blueness?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> maybe your color blind lol
> Definetly a gorgonian,some are grey maybe your light is casting blueness?


hahahah Looks pink to me


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

According to your picture the stem part is blue with brown/pink polyps.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

dont know much about gorgonians but that was my gious to


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will look at it when the lights come on cause now i really want to see the colors lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

what color is it?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> what color is it?


Its pink  I even google the blue one and yup those sure are blue, this one is pink lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Its pink  I even google the blue one and yup those sure are blue, this one is pink lol


Guaranteed it is blue if you have one of those handy dandy LED


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Guaranteed it is blue if you have one of those handy dandy LED


lol i dont think i have anything handy dandy lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So is it a gorgonian or not, another member mention that gorgonians need to b fed and i dont have to feed this one i have. Is growing nicely too


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah its a gorgonian,some are photosynthetic some arent. Just because it might not be photosynthetic doesnt mean it needs to be target fed it will eat what you feed your tank,it looks healthy and happy in all its baby blue glory


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> Yeah its a gorgonian,some are photosynthetic some arent. Just because it might not be photosynthetic doesnt mean it needs to be target fed it will eat what you feed your tank,it looks healthy and happy in all its baby blue glory


hahah u and your blue  It is in the seahorse tank but since i got the tank this gorgonian has grown and looks really nice, after my move i will look for some other colors to add to that tank


----------

